# MS or LINUX emphasis?



## aGamerDarkly (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks in advance for any input.

I am currently pursuing a AAS degree from my local tech college and want to formulate a path for what "emphasis" I should pursue for my Computer Network Engineer degree, 

Any opinions would be appreciated. If you feel one or the other please let me know why if you dont mind.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I say go MS. Most small businesses run windows platforms for their users.


----------

